# Sunken Belly/Parasite?



## BigTicket84 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have two fish that I am curious if someone can please take a second look and help me out.

The first fish I have is a Eureka Red Jake. I've noticed that it's belly seems to be slightly sunk, but I cannot tell for sure. I also have a Lemon Jake (not pictured) that appears similar. All of the other fish in the tank appear to be okay. I'm not sure if I am just paranoid.

https://i.imgur.com/47Bqlzl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/edcZYSh.jpg

The second fish pictured is a Yellow Blaze Lithobates. I know for sure that its belly is sunken (its belly is arched like a crescent), but I've kept it in my QT tank in my garage. Will this fish always have a sunken belly or will it improve? When I got it I was told it was malnourished and that is the reason for its belly to be sunken, but I am thinking it is malnourished because the parasites are eating the food. He is full of color and very active. It is shy and doesn't eat when I am around, but I notice the pellets are gone when I have been away for a little bit.

https://i.imgur.com/zkjgmtx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8nNlgRt.jpg

I've treated both tanks with PraziPro, two rounds. I've also been feeding all of my fish Metroplex/Focus/Garlic Guard using soaked 3mm Hikari Gold floating pellets for almost two weeks.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The eureka looks fine to me, the lithobates on the other hand looks pretty beat up. Is assuming he is in the QT tank by himself now? I'm not sure if it's just the picture quality but it looks like he's missing scales but his fins are clearly shredded. If another fish didn't do that to him I'd say he more than likely has some type of degenerative fin/skin disease whether bacterial or fungal I can't determine from the pictures. I would not buy another fish from that particular retailer because they were very dishonest with you.


----------



## BigTicket84 (Feb 5, 2017)

The Litho is in the QT tank by himself. Should I be treating him with something else instead? I figured that Metroplex would be the best idea with the sunken belly.
Should I be using Metroplex and Kanaplex or Metroplex and something else?
I've already decided I won't be buying anymore fish from that store again.
Thank you!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd feed the metro no more than 3 weeks or it will start to damage the liver. Can you post some more pictures of the lithobates?


----------



## BigTicket84 (Feb 5, 2017)

Here are three new photos:

https://i.imgur.com/UzD8GJh.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/bcEozkJ.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/xgsmM3k.jpg?1


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It would be easier to see him if he were in the tank with some good lighting.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

HI BigTicket84,

Can you let me know if your fish were cured of the sunken bellies? I have a number of fish with this problem, and I have tried a number of different remedies (Metroplex- in food and also tank, API General Cure- to tank) with no luck. The fish are avid eaters but the belies are getting worse. I also took 1 fish out and put in QT, tried both remedies and have not seen improvement. Thanks


----------

